# YN568EX problem



## cmitri (Mar 18, 2016)

My YN568EX speedlights are emitting three quick flashes when I press down on the shutter before the shutter finally activates. I can't figure out why or if I'm stuck in some mode I can't get out of. This happens regardless of them being in the hotshoe or triggered remotely. Any help would be greatly appreciated. These are for a Nikon D800.

Thanks!


----------



## Designer (Mar 19, 2016)

Did you get an owner's manual with this unit?


----------



## Braineack (Mar 19, 2016)

turn off red eye mode.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 19, 2016)

Braineack said:


> turn off red eye mode.


And....


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 19, 2016)

unisex speed lights ????


----------



## cmitri (Mar 21, 2016)

Designer said:


> Did you get an owner's manual with this unit?


Yes I did, but I figured out the problem. It was a setting on my camera. Some how it got put into this mode by accident.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Mar 21, 2016)

If he got the same manual I did with mine it's not much help if you aren't already familiar with speed lights.  I'm glad you were abke to figure out what was wrong, I'm still learning to use mine by trial and error. 

Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


----------

